

Ask HN: Any good publications that deal with the Internet? - unalone

I'm working on an essay regarding the Internet and how creative minds can use it - regarding various mediums and their limitations. Usually I'd just publish it online and link here, but this one is exceptionally good, and I'd like to see if I could get it published somewhere more reputable. Does anybody know of any good publications that deal with articles like that?
======
tuukkah
''First Monday is one of the first openly accessible, peer–reviewed journals
on the Internet, solely devoted to the Internet.''
<http://www.firstmonday.org/>

People such as ESR and Eben Moglen publish there.

~~~
unalone
Excellent! Thanks.

